# Norethisterone and tamoxifen, V confused lol



## leanneNpaul (Jan 6, 2011)

we went to hosp today and they still didnt have our blood results back from 5th jan on our chromes ect
but they want me to start 1 try on tamoxifen at end of mth if i get a nat af OR take Norethisterone for up to 7days until i get af (10mg)
then day 4 to 8 tamoxifen 2 tabs ( didnt say mg's and not on sheet so think its only one strength ?),

what i dont get is if i count day one as the day i start af if day one is 1st day on norethisterone, didnt seem to be very help full in explaining it to me?!

he also said when i start tamox i got to phone and get booked for a scan but he wasnt clear on what the day should be ?

what the size of egg should be on scan on that day ect ?

any way if all goes well i think he will let us try another mth or two, im going to ask around about this in hope others are on same thing? or know how it should go days wise ?

if it dont work then we wont find out whats next step until june, im not happy to wait that long so will prob go to shirley oaks and pay for iui once i loose a bit more flab lol. 

baby dust to all trying *x*x*x*


----------

